# Ohhh Barrrrryyyyyyy.....



## ripjack13

LET'S GO RED SOX!!!!





@Wildthings


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Let's go 'stros!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

162 games this season and 4 playoff games. I have missed watching zero of them. None..watched them all!! I may not get to see Friday's game YIKES .... BUT fear not my fine yankee friend (north of Texas kinda yankee) they will not need me to put a sound thrashing on those American League Champions wannabees called the red sox. Get your handiwipes and Kleenexes out. You are going to need them.

(it's gonna be a fun, great series)

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213

My 86’ Mets thanks the Astros and especially the BoSox probably for the last WS I will ever see my team win in my lifetime! Going to be a great series and it doesn’t matter who takes it, but all I know that whoever gets far into the post season, can’t have LA take home another WS because I am not a fan of spending big $$$,$$$, $$$ going over the baseball luxury threshold to buy a championship! No, no, no!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

right now I'm watching the giants and dodgers tied top of the 9th!! Come on Giants!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scootac

Baseball.
Best insomnia cure ever!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G.

scootac said:


> Baseball.
> Best insomnia cure ever!!!


Besides milk of amnesia. Or golf.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Herb G. said:


> Or golf


Or watching people fishing on TV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Sudden noises in the fishing sequence can intrude on a nap. Just saying. Golf- now that I'd a nice quiet game with little connection to the blue collar world. As unconnected as most other sports these days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tied up. 1-1!


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> I have missed watching zero of them. None..watched them all!


I have not watched a game in years. Lol


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Tied up. 1-1!



yessir! like I said it's going to be interesting. Now I'm worried about our pitching staff! I sure don't want a repeat of our last playoff meeting in Boston

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

phinds said:


> Or watching people fishing on TV.


Take that back! It's why Lil Mikey gots amazon prime!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

After a sound butt kicking last night I have to say I'm very pleased tonight. Let's Go Astros!! Win it tomorrow and take it back to H-Town to win our championship!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Bring it on!!! 7-1 7th inning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bah humbug. 
Looks like we need to step up our game. Gotta win 2 in row!


----------



## Arn213

I am seeing a comeback from behind by the Dodgers against Atlanta- they tend to choke for some reason into the post season; farthest they have gone on the NL division for some time. I would imagine this would be a rematch WS between the LA & Houston. But, what a turn around story for Houston’s manager Dusty Baker- remember he was let go by Washington and replaced by on what I personally thought was a “distasteful” departure after 2017. Three years later he gets in the helm to bring Houston back into the WS and it would be ironic if there was a rematch as former Washington Nationals players Trea Turner and “Mad Max” was managed by Baker. October baseball is always exciting!


----------



## Wildthings

Wow the last 21 innings have been dominating by the Astros. After the first two pitching performances I was shocked. But my guys pulled it out over a helluva opponent.
Ok now for 4 more wins!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> Wow the last 21 innings have been dominating by the Astros. After the first two pitching performances I was shocked. But my guys pulled it out over a helluva opponent.
> Ok now for 4 more wins!!!


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> I know I know I felt the same way about those opponents!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Congratulations Barry. Well done Asstros.....well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

So what's the line on the Series?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Let's go Astros


----------



## ripjack13

ODDS TO WIN 2021 MLB WORLD SERIES
TeamOddsHouston Astros-145Atlanta Braves+120

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> ODDS TO WIN 2021 MLB WORLD SERIES
> TeamOddsHouston Astros-145Atlanta Braves+120


I love being an underdog! BRING IT ON!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

1 down 3 to go!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> 1 down 3 to go!!!


Oh Lord!! a nonbeliever!!! These Stros are going to give me an ulcer!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm not sure who to root for now....


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not sure who to root for now....


I know I know!! 

Sounds like you're one of "those". Fence jumpers!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Well the braves haven't lost at home this post season,hopefully that continues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> Well the braves haven't lost at home this post season,hopefully that continues.


Ahhh poor child! Dreams are made to be shattered!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> Ahhh poor child! Dreams are made to be shattered!!


What’s one more.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> I know I know!!
> 
> Sounds like you're one of "those". Fence jumpers!!


I'm an opportunist....


----------



## T. Ben

2-1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I used to visit Grandparents every so many weekends as a small child. If baseball was on, Grandma was glued to the chair for hours. How times have changed, she's been gone since 2004 and for the most part, baseball has gone as well. It seems that TV only carries play off games in recent years. Otherwise you need to pay to get channels that carry the team or teams you want. It was the American past time, as Americans played it to pass time. Now many have to pay to watch, and to pay need to work to raise funds. The lost leader in economic balance has shifted, you need to be middle to upper "middle class" at minimum to afford what was once so affordable. Even the minors have become a challenge. Sure, tickets are often the price of a movie or even free, but parking and food break the bank. AAA league, local, $120 for family of 3 if you plan to eat or drink anything. Neighbor did a Yankees game, family of 5, $1,000. Wow, love to play it, but not the restrictiveness that has engulfed our once way of life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> I used to visit Grandparents every so many weekends as a small child. If baseball was on, Grandma was glued to the chair for hours. How times have changed, she's been gone since 2004 and for the most part, baseball has gone as well. It seems that TV only carries play off games in recent years. Otherwise you need to pay to get channels that carry the team or teams you want. It was the American past time, as Americans played it to pass time. Now many have to pay to watch, and to pay need to work to raise funds. The lost leader in economic balance has shifted, you need to be middle to upper "middle class" at minimum to afford what was once so affordable. Even the minors have become a challenge. Sure, tickets are often the price of a movie or even free, but parking and food break the bank. AAA league, local, $120 for family of 3 if you plan to eat or drink anything. Neighbor did a Yankees game, family of 5, $1,000. Wow, love to play it, but not the restrictiveness that has engulfed our once way of life.


Don’t know what it is in your area,but up here we have the northwoods league,college kids playing during the summer. We have never had as much fun at a professional ball game as we did at the NWL games.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

3-1 game over tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Arn213

3-1 WS deficit bounce back has been succeeded by six teams- the two current new era teams was the KS Royals back in 1985 and the Chicago Cubs in 2016. “It is not over till the fat lady sings” as the saying goes. Houston is not going to go down easily and the Braves if they want to win this they have to do it tonight- otherwise Houston will rally back if the pendulum swings their way. Houston has something to prove if they want 2017 WS controversy to be get “water down” and they have to do that by winning this WS. Plus since 2017 that group has had a lot of post season and World Series experience- so you cannot count them out or give them a seam to exploit your weakness. Their front office screwed up big time by low balling Correa on his extension past spring and he will become a free agent after the WS. IMHO, they have the best dynamic infield duo in baseball with Correa and Altuve- well, have to look at it another way, they have the best trio in the infield with Bregman in it (the other infield trio was former Cubs Rizzo, Bryant and Baez). I honestly think if Verlander pitched this season, the WS would be a different scenario with him in it.

As for the Braves living in Charleston for 12 years that was the only Major League baseball team they televised, so I watched that homegrown team build from the bottom up and get good. Freddy Freeman personally to me he is so consistent (offensively and defensively) and the best 1st baseman in the NL. They also have the young dynamic duo of Albie’s and Ron Acuna Jr. (he is out for the season and he would have changed the complexity of the post season if he was healthy and playing). They also have a promising 3rd baseman Austin Riley who I told my Braves fan friend that he better buy his rookie card several years ago as I believe he will have power hitting numbers in his career with the Braves. So the Braves have clinched 4 consecutive NL tittle since 2021. The NL East tends to have the worst record in the division and this year they crept up slowly and out of the blue just like the Nationals did when they won the WS back in 2019. 

The Braves has the time and bigger time frame to make a run for more post season and WS run as they still have the young group under control and under contract. The Astros has a smaller time frame and/or depends how you look at it- well they lost Springer last year and Correa will become a free agent. I have no “dog in the fight” and I just want to see this go to game 7 to see more competitive baseball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> 3-1 game over tonight.


Sorry Bro! just now seeing this cuz I was watching my 'Stros beat those Braves to bring it back to HOUSTON!!!!!!!

You gotta admit it as been a fun series!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> 3-1 WS deficit bounce back has been succeeded by six teams- the two current new era teams was the KS Royals back in 1985 and the Chicago Cubs in 2016. “It is not over till the fat lady sings” as the saying goes. Houston is not going to go down easily and the Braves if they want to win this they have to do it tonight- otherwise Houston will rally back if the pendulum swings their way. Houston has something to prove if they want 2017 WS controversy to be get “water down” and they have to do that by winning this WS. Plus since 2017 that group has had a lot of post season and World Series experience- so you cannot count them out or give them a seam to exploit your weakness. Their front office screwed up big time by low balling Correa on his extension past spring and he will become a free agent after the WS. IMHO, t*hey have the best dynamic infield duo in baseball with Correa and Altuve- well, have to look at it another way, they have the best trio in the infield with Bregman in it *(the other infield trio was former Cubs Rizzo, Bryant and Baez). I honestly think if Verlander pitched this season, the WS would be a different scenario with him in it.
> 
> As for the Braves living in Charleston for 12 years that was the only Major League baseball team they televised, so I watched that homegrown team build from the bottom up and get good. Freddy Freeman personally to me he is so consistent (offensively and defensively) and the best 1st baseman in the NL. They also have the young dynamic duo of Albie’s and Ron Acuna Jr. (he is out for the season and he would have changed the complexity of the post season if he was healthy and playing). They also have a promising 3rd baseman Austin Riley who I told my Braves fan friend that he better buy his rookie card several years ago as I believe he will have power hitting numbers in his career with the Braves. So the Braves have clinched 4 consecutive NL tittle since 2021. The NL East tends to have the worst record in the division and this year they crept up slowly and out of the blue just like the Nationals did when they won the WS back in 2019.
> 
> The Braves has the time and bigger time frame to make a run for more post season and WS run as they still have the young group under control and under contract. The Astros has a smaller time frame and/or depends how you look at it- well they lost Springer last year and Correa will become a free agent. I have no “dog in the fight” and I just want to see this go to game 7 to see more competitive baseball.


I'm going to add one more! Yuli Gurriel. The best "infield" period. Also this "infield" has now played in more WS innings than any other 4 infielders together. Correa's arm strength is incredible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> Sorry Bro! just now seeing this cuz I was watching my 'Stros beat those Braves to bring it back to HOUSTON!!!!!!!
> 
> You gotta admit it as been a fun series!


It has been fun,I really have no rooting interest other than,I didn’t see anyone rooting for the braves and as a twins fan we might owe them for ‘91.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> It has been fun,I really have no rooting interest other than,I didn’t see anyone rooting for the braves and as a twins fan we might owe them for ‘91.


Yes you do! Still pissed about that! Go Bravos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> Yes you do! Still pissed about that! *Go Bravos!*


Ah fooo Henry! go back to your garage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> Yes you do! Still pissed about that! Go Bravos!


I had my wife look up that play,she immediately started laughing.


----------



## Mr. Peet

T. Ben said:


> I had my wife look up that play,she immediately started laughing.


So you can clearly see that the first baseman's arm muscle tightened and stiff-armed the runner off the bag. Even in Little League that is clearly not allowed. So what was the final call? Not that it matters now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben

Mr. Peet said:


> So you can clearly see that the first baseman's arm muscle tightened and stiff-armed the runner off the bag. Even in Little League that is clearly not allowed. So what was the final call? Not that it matters now.


Yes it was,and grant fell off the base!!


----------



## Arn213

That is a terrible call at first base- nothing to do with the runners momentum getting back on base and clearly he had an “unassisted” out by the first baseman who made a very believable move to his advantage. This is part of the reason why instant replay was invented to review and get the call right- or not as the “loop” in the rule book is always “not enough clear evidence to overturn the call on the field”.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Arn213 said:


> That is a terrible call at first base- nothing to do with the runners momentum getting back on base and clearly he had an “unassisted” out by the first baseman who made a very believable move to his advantage. This is part of the reason why instant replay was invented to review and get the call right- or not as the “loop” in the rule book is always “not enough clear evidence to overturn the call on the field”.


It was a good call,  thankfully there wasn’t instant replay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Looks like a legitimate call to me. Clearly the runner lost his balance and the first baseman was helping him from falling over. Who was the ump? Angel Hernandez, Joe West??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> Looks like a legitimate call to me. Clearly the runner lost his balance and the first baseman was helping him from falling over. Who was the ump? Angel Hernandez, Joe West??


A guy by the name of Drew coble. Worlds greatest umpire!!


----------



## Mike Hill

Oh, that reminds me of a friend of mine that was an NHL official - He was side judge in a 1979 AFC Championship game between the Steelers and the Oilers. Mike Renfro (Oilers) caught a pass deep in the endzone corner. Orr ruled it out, but TV reruns showed his feet to be in bounds. Announcers and all were all up in arms - but Don said that what the camera did not catch was possession - his feet were in, but did not have possession. Oilers did not tie the game and the Steelers went on to win the game and the superbowl. But still considered by many to be one of the worst missed calls and he heard about it constantly. Did not make too much difference to his career though - he went on to officiate in 3 superbowls before he retired. He owned a mechanical and elevator subcontracting company that I used quite frequently. It was fun to have lunch with him and hear the stories.

I guess Bud Adamms (Oilers owner and later Titans) got his pay back a few years later, in 2000 with the Music City Miracle with a touchdown in the last 15 seconds of a championship game against the Bills. A trick play on a kickoff had the Titans kicker (Wycheck) throw a lateral to a receiver (Kevin Dyson) along the sideline which he ran to a touchdown. It was ruled a lateral, but sure looked to me as an illegal forward pass. The Titans went on to the superbowl and came up 2 yards short of tying or winning the game on the last play.


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> A guy by the name of Drew coble. Worlds greatest umpire!!


He got a nice retirement home in Myrtle Beach, oddly underwritten by someone from Minneapolis so the story goes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

2 ouches so far.


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> Ah fooo Henry! go back to your garage


Getting late, can't stay up so hope I don't wake up to regret this, but... chop! chop!


----------



## Trob115

I can't believe my Braves finally did it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings

Congratulations to the Atlanta Braves and their fans. They are truly World Champions! It was a fun series to watch but the Braves outplayed us this year!! We'll see what next year brings but I'm not expecting a championship run like I was this year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> Getting late, can't stay up so hope I don't wake up to regret this, but... chop! chop!


Chop chop Henry! congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

When MLB decided to be political,I stopped watching and going to games,got into the north woods league,but I couldn’t stop watching the World Series. Another thank you to this forum,if it wasn’t for the friendly  I don’t think I’d have cared either way. This was fun. Congrats to all the real Braves fans.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Like Troy, I really didn't have a dog in this hunt. Being a Texan, and a huge Nolan Ryan fan, I had feelings for the Astros. But mostly I wanted a good series. Turns out the entire playoffs had some great drama!! You look at a couple of those earlier Astros games and you wonder how they even got to the Series, but that is what made it great!!!

Barry......you are a TRUE fan; April is not far away. Hang in there buddy. One thing you can't take away from baseball: What a grueling sport. 162 games and you can be tied and have a single game to decide if you move on; a single game. Then the playoffs......a couple of bad games and you go home. The series.......well, I think this year was good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Like Troy, I really didn't have a dog in this hunt. Being a Texan, and a huge Nolan Ryan fan, I had feelings for the Astros. But mostly I wanted a good series. Turns out the entire playoffs had some great drama!! You look at a couple of those earlier Astros games and you wonder how they even got to the Series, but that is what made it great!!!
> 
> Barry......you are a TRUE fan; April is not far away. Hang in there buddy. One thing you can't take away from baseball: What a grueling sport. 162 games and you can be tied and have a single game to decide if you move on; a single game. Then the playoffs......a couple of bad games and you go home. The series.......well, I think this year was good.


All good words!! My brother and I ALWAYS say it's the team that is HOT at the end of the year that you have to watch out for! He told me back when the wild cards were playing to keep an eye on Atlanta!! Good call little brother! Baseball (Astros) is my goto sport! My first Astros game was actually the Colt 45s in 1963. I had a foul ball roll up to my feet while heading to the restroom. The man that took us to the game took me into the locker room to get it signed by the player that fouled it off. Catcher John Bateman. I still have that ball. Wish I would have taken better care of it, like not playing catch with it. Then there was 1986, my brother and I had season tickets sitting about 20 rows up behind third base. Maybe the 10th or so game of the year, it was the last game of the first homestand. What they called a getaway game. The team left immediately after the game in the team bus to the airport. There was maybe a total of 3,000 fans that day so we mosey over and sat behind home plate. I got 7 foul balls that day!! After the game we went down near were the players were getting on their bus. We were behind barricades and with plenty of loud hollering and begging we got a few of the players to come over and sign autographs. I need to find where I have that ball packed up. It has lots of cool autographs on it. I know Larry Anderson, Charlie Kerfield, Yoggi Berra, Jose Cruz, Billy Doran and Terry Puhl are on it. 

I really regret not getting Cesar Cedeno, Enos Cabell and Tommy Helm's signatures. But they took me and my boss to lunch on 3 separate occasions trying to persuade my boss into signing back up for the 10 season tickets he had for the previous 5 years. Never even thought to ask them for signatures. What a dumbass!! Oh and he didn't get the tickets which killed me cuz I usually made about 60 or 70 of the home 82 games the previous years. Back in thee late 60s and 70s my best friend's dad would take us countless games sitting in the Astrodome's outfield seats for a very cheap price. I remember the promotion they put on back then. If an Astro hit a homer during one of the late inning there was free beer for a short time?? Foamer Night! <<--click

Sorry about the long winded write up but I ain't got nothing to watch tonight since those stinking chop chop Braves beat us last night!! C'Mon March and spring training. It can't get here fast enough....GO 'STROS!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

Barry, most recent odds have the Braves and Astros meeting again next season in the WS. That would be another great season for us both. Hopefully my Braves lock up Soler and Freeman. 

You think the Stros resign Correa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Glad to see members here get into the game as I started to think that there were no baseball fans here- thanks @ripjack13 for starting this thread. That was a pretty good series and game 5 was a “gem” of a game and what is cool about baseball is that you never know what would happen next, then all of the sudden “bam” the narrative takes a twist and we have ourselves a new ball game. Congrats to the Braves and they did exactly what the Nationals did to win the World Series back in 2019 was to creep up from out of nowhere, win unexpectedly with a small probability of going to the WS and goes to show you don’t have to go over the luxury threshold to win championships.

I hope the Astros figure out a way to “creatively” resign Correa as they low balled him in the spring on an extension for stupid low money. I can’t see him playing in another uniform and he is a veteran verbal leader in the Astros infield. There are a lot of great shortstops free agent available coming up this off season.

As for Freddy- well they better extend him because he is the best consistent player they have had for a long time, he is a two way player and a nice guy to boot. I consider him a franchise player, the captain and my feeling is he will retire as a Brave.

See you folks next spring and the off season will be interesting as a lot of big name players are coming up due to free agency.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> Barry, most recent odds have the Braves and Astros meeting again next season in the WS. That would be another great season for us both. Hopefully my Braves lock up Soler and Freeman.
> 
> *You think the Stros resign Correa?*


Absolutely not. They already made him an offer he turned down. He wants money and long terms. I expect him playing for one of the big markets. i.e, NY, Boston LA SF


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> Glad to see members here get into the game as I started to think that there were no baseball fans here- thanks @ripjack13 for starting this thread. That was a pretty good series and game 5 was a “gem” of a game and what is cool about baseball is that you never know what would happen next, then all of the sudden “bam” the narrative takes a twist and we have ourselves a new ball game. Congrats to the Braves and they did exactly what the Nationals did to win the World Series back in 2019 was to creep up from out of nowhere, win unexpectedly with a small probability of going to the WS and goes to show you don’t have to go over the luxury threshold to win championships.


There's others but they only start talking smack when their Nats team is playing well LOL  



Arn213 said:


> I hope the Astros figure out a way to “creatively” resign Correa as they low balled him in the spring on an extension for stupid low money. I can’t see him playing in another uniform and he is a veteran verbal leader in the Astros infield. There are a lot of great shortstops free agent available coming up this off season.


See my above post to Trey



Arn213 said:


> See you folks next spring and the off season will be interesting as a lot of big name players are coming up due to free agency.



C"Mon spring!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Nats? What Nats? They’re in LA blue now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Absolutely not. They already made him an offer he turned down. He wants money and long terms. I expect him playing for one of the big markets. i.e, NY, Boston LA SF


The "Stros made a new offer to Correa.....5 years $160....he said no


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> The "Stros made a new offer to Correa.....5 years $160....he said no


$ 32 million a year (I heard last March offer was $ 120 for 6 years). I think he wants to be at 33-34 million for 7-10 years. I would have picked him over Francisco, just because I think he is more of a mature leader compare to “smiley”. That is IMHO. They talked about him being signed for 3rd base- that would be a waste of talent and skill. The Yankees need a short stop badly- I mean badly. He could be a perfect fit there and NYC has a big PR community. I don’t see him playing for the Giants as they have Crawford still and he still can play. I don’t think Boston will splash for a long term deal. LA might be a possibility if the WAR is better than their current shortstop Seager who is also a free agent. But they do have the money, but the best thing for them to do is let Seager go and give Trae Turner a big contract because he is consistent (offensively and defensively) and can play both infield and outfield- he can hit too. If I was Houston- I would go after him for all the reason I mentioned above and he is clutch. I am sure the next question is whether he is a “fit” with the players in the club house. I think so.


----------



## DLJeffs

It's interesting to me that so many "progressives" attack the 1%'ers as evil capitalists who should be paying half their money in taxes. Yet I never read or hear any of them saying a thing about these guys making $32million a year playing a game. Or the music stars making millions per concert, or the Hollywood...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Well,

We lost interest in most "Pro" sports when salaries far exceeded value of individuals talents. If professional sports were capped at $1 million a year max per player, more teams could offer placement for players, and players would then have more transparent choice to play where they want. Fans could afford to attend games. Commercial air space would be cheaper, allowing more local advertising. And at that rate, a player would still be able to retire after 5 years playing with a common blue collar lifestyle. However, that is only based on $40k being the blue collar yearly, = 125 years to make 5 million. Most only work 40-50 years before retiring. The 75 year difference is likely an offset to higher taxes for higher bracket....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> The "Stros made a new offer to Correa.....5 years $160....he said no


and Verlander was offered $19 million for one year

I expect to hear 2 no's before the Nov 17 deadline

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Trob115

Wildthings said:


> and Verlander was offered $19 million for one year
> 
> I expect to hear 2 no's before the Nov 17 deadline



I think Verlander ends up on the Angels.


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> I think Verlander ends up on the Angels.


I’m going with the Giants


----------



## Arn213

My bold prediction is he heads east. The only west coast team that can afford to pay him because they want to buy a championship is Dodger blue.


----------



## Trob115

Verlander has stated he wants to be on the west coast, so I think angels or giants. I don't see the Dodgers are in play with all of their FA's they are trying to sign.


----------



## Arn213

They all say where they want to be, but they tend to follow the money. There are talks about him coming back to the Tigers and retiring there. Dodgers do have FA’s, but it doesn’t mean they will resign them- goes to about to any team really. The Giants run to the playoffs was an aberration and they weren’t forecasted to go that deep and with Buster retiring that will set them back a bit to compete into 2022. 

If you say he wants to stay in the west coast- the Padres will be a competing team even though they had a major “fall-off” after the first half. They fired the manager and they still have a great group of players to get into the post season- only if they get the right manager and the right additional pieces. In any case V will go to a competing team as he is 38 years old and I would imagine he wants another ring as well as a descent contract. The only drawback is he has TJ and while his show session showed he can throw 96 mph still, we don’t know how his arm will do (whether he will have a set back like an inflammation that will require him to be sidelined) during the season and that is a major gamble to any team and whether how long it will take for him to come back to form or will he.


----------



## Trob115

Looks like we were all wrong. Verlander back to the Stros for next season at 25 mill . That's a lot


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> Looks like we were all wrong. Verlander back to the Stros for next season at 25 mill . That's a lot


I know I know!! can't believe it. Heard Yankees offered Correa 33 million/yr for 10 years


----------



## Arn213

Trob115 said:


> Looks like we were all wrong. Verlander back to the Stros for next season at 25 mill . That's a lot


Yes, I am glad we were wrong where he was going to end up, but I did say “they tend to follow the money”. That is a large chunk of money though for one year at $ 25 million (from $ 18.4 million qualifying offer) and they are taking a gamble of him right after having TJ (though he was throwing heat at 96 mph during the scouting sessions). 30 starting games comes to about $ 833,333 per game started. I am glad though that he is staying as they need a veteran and he can still pitch. It will give him a shot to possibly get a larger contract depending how he does next season.

Anyhow, this one year deal for pitchers seems like an oddity or let us just say just surprising chunk for them to get that much money for not having pitch a full season. Noah Syndergaard got TJ as well- had about the same $$$$$ qualifying offer, but he left the Mets to go to the Angels for a 1 year deal worth 21 million. Was I sad about that- yes, but after reading what actually transpired and the Mets front office fail to make him a priority and the Angels front office went after him aggressively and pitched him that would be advantageous to him and the team…………I can’t blame him for going where there is direction for the team to compete and for him to have a healthier/longer pitching career (6 man rotation instead of 5 man rotation). 

More pressing question is the suspense in where Correa ends up………..

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Trob115

Wildthings said:


> I know I know!! can't believe it. Heard Yankees offered Correa 33 million/yr for 10 years



That's just Monopoly money to the Yankees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Where does Correa end up? My friend she loves the Astros even though she grew up as a Tiger fan. She didn’t like the fact and the notion that he will end up in another team- I told her there is a big possibility that he will end up in the Bronx. I said you know he will need to be clean shaven because they won’t allow facial hair. I think they going to pursue him aggressively even with what he said recently that is controversial (I will agree with him in most aspects as really the guy that played next to him really was good and you do look better when someone side by side you backs you up on defense). They have not have had a really good 2 way player at the short stop position ever since DJ retired. It is one of the big holes they have plus starting pitching.

Correa is a great player and a great veteran leader and I would like to see him end up in a competitive team and get his dues. I just can’t him being in a different jersey and if he ends up elsewhere, there would be a big gap as well as big shoes to fill at the short stop position- really do like the tandem of him and Altuve and the whole 3rd and 1st base infield chemistry. Why break up something that works over and over again? They have reached the playoffs/post season and the world series year after year- winning one. Now with Verlander back (I swear if he didn’t have TJ the narrative of the World Series would have been different). Come on Houston “show him the money”! For the 4th time that is!

What are the Braves doing by offending and giving their best franchise player Fredy Freeman a 1 year qualifying offer of $ 18.4 million- what is wrong with them and you don’t do that to the best 2 way consistent player in your franchise in a long time. I cannot see anyone replacing him with a better WAR in that position. Well he is officially a free agent. Come on Braves, lock him in for long term and show some appreciation as well as respect to a player who has been with you through the thick and thin (just like Altuve was).


----------



## Trob115

Arn213 said:


> Where does Correa end up? My friend she loves the Astros even though she grew up as a Tiger fan. She didn’t like the fact and the notion that he will end up in another team- I told her there is a big possibility that he will end up in the Bronx. I said you know he will need to be clean shaven because they won’t allow facial hair. I think they going to pursue him aggressively even with what he said recently that is controversial (I will agree with him in most aspects as really the guy that played next to him really was good and you do look better when someone side by side you backs you up on defense). They have not have had a really good 2 way player at the short stop position ever since DJ retired. It is one of the big holes they have plus starting pitching.
> 
> Correa is a great player and a great veteran leader and I would like to see him end up in a competitive team and get his dues. I just can’t him being in a different jersey and if he ends up elsewhere, there would be a big gap as well as big shoes to fill at the short stop position- really do like the tandem of him and Altuve and the whole 3rd and 1st base infield chemistry. Why break up something that works over and over again? They have reached the playoffs/post season and the world series year after year- winning one. Now with Verlander back (I swear if he didn’t have TJ the narrative of the World Series would have been different). Come on Houston “show him the money”! For the 4th time that is!
> 
> What are the Braves doing by offending and giving their best franchise player Fredy Freeman a 1 year qualifying offer of $ 18.4 million- what is wrong with them tans you don’t do that to the best 2 way consistent player in your franchise in a long time. I cannot see anyone replacing him with a better WAR in that position. Well he is officially a free agent. Come on Braves, lock him in for long term and show some appreciation as well as respect to a player who has been with you through the thick and thin (just like Altuve was).



I have no clue on Correa. Lots of teams have SS needs and he is definitely the best of the lot. He could end up in NY, but he doesn't strike me as a yankee type. 300 million dollars might change his mind haha


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> Where does Correa end up? My friend she loves the Astros even though she grew up as a Tiger fan. She didn’t like the fact and the notion that he will end up in another team- I told her there is a big possibility that he will end up in the Bronx. I said you know he will need to be clean shaven because they won’t allow facial hair. I think they going to pursue him aggressively even with what he said recently that is controversial (I will agree with him in most aspects as really the guy that played next to him really was good and you do look better when someone side by side you backs you up on defense). They have not have had a really good 2 way player at the short stop position ever since DJ retired. It is one of the big holes they have plus starting pitching.
> 
> Correa is a great player and a great veteran leader and I would like to see him end up in a competitive team and get his dues. I just can’t him being in a different jersey and if he ends up elsewhere, there would be a big gap as well as big shoes to fill at the short stop position- really do like the tandem of him and Altuve and the whole 3rd and 1st base infield chemistry. Why break up something that works over and over again? They have reached the playoffs/post season and the world series year after year- winning one. Now with Verlander back (I swear if he didn’t have TJ the narrative of the World Series would have been different). Come on Houston “show him the money”! For the 4th time that is!
> 
> What are the Braves doing by offending and giving their best franchise player Fredy Freeman a 1 year qualifying offer of $ 18.4 million- what is wrong with them and you don’t do that to the best 2 way consistent player in your franchise in a long time. I cannot see anyone replacing him with a better WAR in that position. Well he is officially a free agent. Come on Braves, lock him in for long term and show some appreciation as well as respect to a player who has been with you through the thick and thin (just like Altuve was).


Lots of great statements here, Arn!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I sure wish Rockies management had treated Nolan better. He wanted to retire a Rocky!! And, talking about making someone next to you shine, you put Nolan with Story and you had one of the best left side duos today, and maybe competing for top 10 ever. Don’t know baseball that well, but that duo was fun to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> I sure wish Rockies management had treated Nolan better. He wanted to retire a Rocky!! And, talking about making someone next to you shine, you put Nolan with Story and you had one of the best left side duos today, and maybe competing for top 10 ever. Don’t know baseball that well, but that duo was fun to watch.


Me too- they had a great duo……..well they had a very good “trio” with Nolan, Trevor and DJ- defensively and offensively. From what I gather though, Nolan was fed up as the front office didn’t pickup or made an effort to get the right “chess pieces” for them to compete and go to the post season.

Sometimes you just “scratch” your head and makes your wonder why the teams do what they do and break up something that works instead of poking at other places that are lacking where they can do better offensively and defensively. Pitching and relief pitching tends to be that hole- they either just have enough or half arse it thinking the offense will carry them through the season. Analytics seems to be the big decisive factor and WAR- IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Arn213 said:


> Me too- they had a great duo……..well they had a very good “trio” with Nolan, Trevor and DJ- defensively and offensively. From what I gather though, Nolan was fed up as the front office didn’t pickup or made an effort to get the right “chess pieces” for them to compete and go to the post season.
> 
> Sometimes you just “scratch” your head and makes your wonder why the teams do what they do and break up something that works instead of poking at other places that are lacking where they can do better offensively and defensively. Pitching and relief pitching tends to be that hole- they either just have enough or half arse it thinking the offense will carry them through the season. Analytics seems to be the big decisive factor and WAR- IMHO.


Yep, DJ improved so much. Sure missed him. And DJ and Chuck 1 - 2 in the batting order, fun times!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

“Barrrrryyyyyyy” @Wildthings - we now have baseball! ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> “Barrrrryyyyyyy” @Wildthings - we now have baseball! ​


*YESSIR....PLAY BALL* and two extra teams in the playoffs!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213

Watching where Carlos Correa and Freddie Freeman ends. Why do I think these 2 are in the similar conundrum? Wins above replacement and team chemistry. These two in my humble opinion are essential individuals that gives their team respectively to have a winning season, get to post season play and get to the WS again. You never see any position players that gets drafted by the team stays entirely as a position player that retires playing for one team anymore- rarely. If you are a Braves fan, Matt Chapman with great respect to him is no “Freddie Freeman” replacement. There must be something in their “Analytics Department” knows that we don’t that these players can be replaced. Shaking my head……..


----------



## Gdurfey

Watching/expecting same with Rockies. Looks like Story is gone. If he is, would be great to see Cardinals pick him up. Great chemistry with Nolan.


----------



## Arn213

Gdurfey said:


> Watching/expecting same with Rockies. Looks like Story is gone. If he is, would be great to see Cardinals pick him up. Great chemistry with Nolan.


It is a shame to see CO in the last couple of years to have let their franchise player(s) & other worthy/notable players (Nolan & DJ) go after seeing them start to stack up from 2015. It would be nice to see Trevor end up with the Cardinals as I always like the chemistry between him and Nolan.

On a side note, can’t blame for Nolan leaving as the team from what I can ascertain didn’t want to spend the money in order to get the necessary players to fill in the void so the team can get deep into the playoffs and into the WS.

It seems like to me a lot of the teams are impatient and they have somewhat “shrunk” that window of opportunity for the team to make a run competitively. So they invest all that money and test run it for 3-5 years, then if it doesn’t fly with what the roster, then there is that immediate breakdown of letting the better players walk, traded or head to free agency. Only a couple of teams that I can think of that seems to keep want to keep “stretching” to compete and rebuild in the last 8 years are the LA Dodgers and the NY Yankees.

The sad part too is there are times that a 2 way player ends up in a non competitive, rebuilding team when they are offered to get paid really well…….follow the money seems to be the hierarchy, nowadays in pro. sports.


----------



## DLJeffs

One thing I can't understand is how baseball (or any pro sport for that matter) justifies a minimum starting salary of $750K or whatever it is. The kid hasn't even thrown a ball or hit a foul ball yet and they're paying him that kind of money. I'd like to see baseball set up a system where they set up a fund that pays for the scholarships for these kids, with no scholarship recipient "owned" by any team during their college years. College has more or less become the farm pool for them anyway. One stipulation is the kids have to graduate so they have some skills to fall back on if baseball doesn't pan out. Then, the ones who make the cut and get drafted get paid the equivalent of a year of college cost, with performance incentives. It'd be way cheaper for baseball and make those kids earn it just like the everyone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trob115

My Braves are making moves. Apparently we have a 1 year 30 million dollar offer out to Correa right now too. Soler is also rumored to be signing back with us.


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> The sad part too, is there are times that a 2 way player ends up in a non competitive, rebuilding team when they are offered to get paid really well…….follow the money seems to be the hierarchy, nowadays in pro. sports.


AMEN to this^

I'm hoping Correa ends up outside our league, so we don't have to play against him.


----------



## Trob115

Opening Day bump. No need to even play, go ahead and put my Braves vs Blue Jays in the WS. Braves in 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> Opening Day bump. No need to even play, go ahead and put my Braves vs Blue Jays in the WS. Braves in 6.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> *Opening Day bump.* No need to even play, go ahead and put my Braves vs Blue Jays in the WS. Braves in 6.


YEEHAW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Trob115 said:


> Opening Day bump. No need to even play, go ahead and put my Braves vs Blue Jays in the WS. Braves in 6.


April 19th...it's on like donkey kong baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> YEEHAW


And May 16th!!!


----------



## Arn213

Trob115 said:


> Opening Day bump. No need to even play, go ahead and put my Braves vs Blue Jays in the WS. Braves in 6.


Lol (continuing echo through the loud speaker)………..only if Matt Olson can repeat what Freddie Freeman has consistently produced as a 2 way player for the Braves. Other than that the LA Dodgers is still considered favorite for the National League division………(in silent whisper mode even if my Metsies stupidly have the 2 Cy Young in the top of the rotation with injuries now and spent stupid money).


----------



## Trob115

Arn213 said:


> Lol (continuing echo through the loud speaker)………..only if Matt Olson can repeat what Freddie Freeman has consistently produced as a 2 way player for the Braves. Other than that the LA Dodgers is still considered favorite for the National League division………(in silent whisper mode even if my Metsies stupidly have the 2 Cy Young in the top of the rotation with injuries now and spent stupid money).


In all of the advanced metrics, Olson has outplayed Freeman. Also, Zips has us as a projected win total of 93, which is good enough for the 2 seed overall . And we all know, Dave Roberts will outthink himself in the postseason.


----------



## Arn213

Trob115 said:


> In all of the advanced metrics, Olson has outplayed Freeman. Also, Zips has us as a projected win total of 93, which is good enough for the 2 seed overall . And we all know, Dave Roberts will outthink himself in the postseason.


We shall see as the season winds. Freeman was a very hard out and he was clutch at a .295 avg. Olson sits at a career. 252 avg. One thing for sure is that Freddie is a very dependable “Iron Man” type as he is not injury prone player. At this point can’t really compare them apples to apples because Freddie has 5,767 AB compare to Olson’s 2,048. Time will tell where Olson’s number will end up, but I hope he does well for the Braves and I think he will because Georgia is his hometown. 

LA Dodgers is super stacked with the addition of Freddie. I mean how many All-Stars, WS champs position players, Gold glovers, CY young, Silver sluggers does one team need as a “Super Team”? Might as well just hand them the WS trophy. That Bauer fellow might be their own kryptonite……

Just glad ⚾️ is back and it is opening day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

How are the Mariners going to do this year? In the past just hopping for a winning season never mind the playoffs. I was in the stands the year they won 116 games.


----------



## Wildthings

Great season!! undefeated so far 1-0!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115

William Tanner said:


> How are the Mariners going to do this year? In the past just hopping for a winning season never mind the playoffs. I was in the stands the year they won 116 games.


ZIPS has the mariners finishing with 85 wins, 3rd in the west.


----------



## William Tanner

Trob115 said:


> ZIPS has the mariners finishing with 85 wins, 3rd in the west.


That will be a disappointment.


----------



## Wildthings

Trob115 said:


> ZIPS has the mariners finishing with 85 wins, 3rd in the west.


What is ZIPS?


----------



## Trob115

Wildthings said:


> What is ZIPS?











FanGraphs Baseball | Baseball Statistics and Analysis


Baseball statistics for Major League baseball and Minor League baseball with statistical analysis, graphs, and projections.




www.fangraphs.com


----------



## Trob115

Trob115 said:


> FanGraphs Baseball | Baseball Statistics and Analysis
> 
> 
> Baseball statistics for Major League baseball and Minor League baseball with statistical analysis, graphs, and projections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fangraphs.com


If you are into advanced metrics, they are tops in baseball. MLB uses their info and projections

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Great season!! undefeated so far 1-0!!


2-0 ---- only 160 more to go for the first undefeated season ever!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115

Wildthings said:


> 2-0 ---- only 160 more to go for the first undefeated season ever!!


What kinda trash can system they using this season?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Since this seems to be the only baseball thread with legs, I am going to post something baseball related. I went to catch a baseball matinee this afternoon when the Mets played the SF Giants. First off I have not been to this newly build stadium, CITI Field at Mets-Willets Point in Flushing, Queens. The old stadium was in the old Shea Stadium. It was cloudy, on the colder side and very windy for spring here in NY. What is cool is the 7 subway train is above ground so it has a very cool approach to this stadium. 

Part of the trip was to see the newly minted and long awaited No. 41, Mr. Tom Seaver’s 10’ Statue made of bronze and stainless structural steel by sculptor, William Behrends that was unleashed about 7 days ago.

Being a designer I was always interested in how baseball parks where designed and engineered. Just fascinated with all that steel structure and how the shell is created in specific sites in other states. 

Anyhow, it was great to be able to see baseball being played again and to see kids and families take their kids out to see America’s past time become a family affair again. Saw a mom in a train with 2 girls (5 and 7) on my way there and she was very engaging about the game talking to her two daughters about it. It was “neat” to hear her say to the younger one and say, “oh my goodness, this is your very first game”……….could you just imagine who gifted her that same scenario when she was young?

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3


----------



## Trob115

Arn213 said:


> Since this seems to be the only baseball thread with legs, I am going to post something baseball related. I went to catch a baseball matinee this afternoon when the Mets played the SF Giants. First off I have not been to this newly build stadium, CITI Field at Mets-Willets Point in Flushing, Queens. The old stadium was in the old Shea Stadium. It was cloudy, on the colder side and very windy for spring here in NY. What is cool is the 7 subway train is above ground so it has a very cool approach to this stadium.
> 
> Part of the trip was to see the newly minted and long awaited No. 41, Mr. Tom Seaver’s 10’ Statue made of bronze and stainless structural steel by sculptor, William Behrends that was unleashed about 7 days ago.
> 
> Being a designer I was always interested in how baseball parks where designed and engineered. Just fascinated with all that steel structure and how the shell is created in specific sites in other states.
> 
> Anyhow, it was great to be able to see baseball being played again and to see kids and families take their kids out to see America’s past time become a family affair again. Saw a mom in a train with 2 girls (5 and 7) on my way there and she was very engaging about the game talking to her two daughters about it. It was “neat” to hear her say to the younger one and say, “oh my goodness, this is your very first game”……….could you just imagine who gifted her that same scenario when she was young?
> 
> View attachment 225903
> 
> View attachment 225904
> 
> View attachment 225905
> 
> View attachment 225906
> 
> View attachment 225907


Great stuff ! I need to get up to NY and see the "new" stadiums sometime. Last time I was up there, was the last year of old yankee stadium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

The only stadiums I’ve seen are the Astrodome and Minute Maid. I need to be invited somewhere.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

The fields I played when I was younger had folding chairs and they let the cattle back in after the game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The fields I played when I was younger had folding chairs and they let the cattle back in after the game


I bet not a lot here has played old school stickball. Back in the 80’s in the street of Brooklyn, all of my friends in the block during the dog days of summer and at the times with the fire hydrant open gushing, songs blaring from a boom box, we would play a game of this and we always warn each other when a car is coming up the block. Can’t say whether there were some apartment windows or car windows were hit, but it was something kids improvised to have something to do and be able to enjoy time with friends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Arn213 said:


> I bet not a lot here has played old school stickball. Back in the 80’s in the street of Brooklyn, all of my friends in the block during the dog days of summer and at the times with the fire hydrant open gushing, songs blaring from a boom box, we would play a game of this and we always warn each other when a car is coming up the block. Can’t say whether there were some apartment windows or car windows were hit, but it was something kids improvised to have something to do and be able to enjoy time with friends.


Typical New Yorker thinks no one outside the concrete jungle has played street ball.  Way out here in fly over land we used to play street baseball,yes I know you said stick ball,but we had bats,and get this we played street hockey in the summer!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> The only stadiums I’ve seen are the Astrodome and Minute Maid. I need to be invited somewhere.


Barry @Wildthings - how about an open invitation from me if you ever make it out to NYC. Time it when the Astros come to play and I’ll get tickets to us to see a Mets game at CITI Field and a Yankees game at Yankee Stadium.

I am going to promise you this though, expect me to wear a full gala New York Mets regalia outfit to a NY Yankee game- you think those die hard Yankee fans are hard on opposing baseball teams wearing their team visiting team regalia when they come to their home field? I assure you the reception for the “baby New York team from the other borough” is not as entirely welcoming. The guy on the photo I have seen so many times that always cracks me up going into a Yankee game- what I am saying Barrrrry, bring an extra Houston Astros cap for me to wear with a NY Mets jersey on a Yankee game………expect double boos, stuff getting thrown at us and a lot of foul NY lingo coming out way. Lol. This photo always cracks me up:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

T. Ben said:


> Typical New Yorker thinks no one outside the concrete jungle has played street ball.  Way out here in fly over land we used to play street baseball,yes I know you said stick ball,but we had bats,and get this we played street hockey in the summer!!


It’s all good and that is why I stated “not a lot”. Street hockey as dangerous it gets on asphalts. We did play street football in the street with cars park left to right and it was fun when it was snowing. But, stoop ball was my favorite- can’t say how many widows were broken, but my stoop was the only one where the thread and riser meet where there is an angle iron cap. Let us just say the ball takes off like a line drive………


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Blasphemy @Arn213. There is no other team besides the Yankees. You should be ashamed of yourself. LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Blasphemy @Arn213. There is no other team besides the Yankees. You should be ashamed of yourself. LMAO


That is effin’ true in NYC. My whole block when I was growing up, all my friends were Yankees fans. I was the only one that was wearing blue and orange- no prison pinstripes for me. Well forget that. Ride the subway, walk the streets, go to a game pub- they only televise Yankee games and most wear Yankee garbs. You have to live and be in Queens if you want to see a Mets game or pub televising Mets games. That is a fact!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Arn213 said:


> I bet not a lot here has played old school stickball. Back in the 80’s in the street of Brooklyn, all of my friends in the block during the dog days of summer and at the times with the fire hydrant open gushing, songs blaring from a boom box, we would play a game of this and we always warn each other when a car is coming up the block. Can’t say whether there were some apartment windows or car windows were hit, but it was something kids improvised to have something to do and be able to enjoy time with friends.


That was practiced during the walk around the pasture with a walking stick and dirt clods. You weren't allowed to hit the cows... but they can't tattle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Arn213 said:


> It’s all good and that is why I stated “not a lot”. Street hockey as dangerous it gets on asphalts. We did play street football in the street with cars park left to right and it was fun when it was snowing. But, stoop ball was my favorite- can’t say how many widows were broken, but my stoop was the only one where the thread and riser meet where there is an angle iron cap. Let us just say the ball takes off like a line drive………


I'm just giving you the needle, Street hockey is fun until you take a hard plastic ball to the yap. We used to play front yard football, our yard and the neighbors we adjoined,you had to avoid the mailboxes a few trees the water shutoff(i think that's what it was) and the stop sign in the corner of the yard,well,one day my youngest brother was going out for a pass,looking backwards and ran smack into the stop sign. Funniest dam thing i ever saw,his arms and legs went straight out like a cartoon then he dropped to the ground with a split forehead. Good times!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

I am a day late posting this yesterday and happened to pass by and watch several innings of little leaguers (11 year old) play ball on Mother’s Day in “Battery Park City Ball Fields”. It was cloudy, windy and on the cool side. They have developed this whole strip of Hudson Park from Lower Manhattan to Hudson Yards. I have played little league ball in parks in the Brooklyn borough that you can see a panoramic view of the city skyline, but not like this particular field which has Astro turf , batting cage with 2 ball fields!!! This becomes a soccer field during soccer season. There is a grandstand on the second with benches to see the kids play and stairs that lead below the fields. I am still in awe of the surrounding views of the city high rise and sky scrapers- Yes, that is the World Trade Center Tower in the background (which is 5 minute walking distance from there) and the “Jenga Tower” that I posted on another thread @Jonkou. @Mike Hill I thought you might appreciate this being a past “baller” & all……

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Never played baseball/softball on astroturf. I've played football on astroturf twice - both at Texas Stadium. Did not like it at all. Came away with a bunch of turf burns and bruises. Might like baseball on it though once I got used to it - but don't ask me to slide!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

That looks totally awesome and what a grand place for those upcoming stars to play at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I had to redo a background for a show last month. Arn, you may recognize it....

















I gave the the old sign backdrop to a buddy of mine. He was the only Mets fan I knew around me. 
I wish I would have remembered you are a mets fan....

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13

And the install pix....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

@ripjack13 so cool that you were able to do an exhibit show- thank you for sharing that!


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> @ripjack13 so cool that you were able to do an exhibit show- thank you for sharing that!


Not an exhibit show....the announcers booth at the stadium.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> Not an exhibit show....the announcers booth at the stadium.
> 
> View attachment 226687


Are you serious? You mean all these times I have seen those guys at SNY booth (Keith, Ron & Gary) do a broadcast that those banners panels in the background were your contribution? WOW, that is way  Marc!!!!!

Arn
PS- now I know why the missing “orange” because the blue was the basic monotone scheme of their SNY logo and goes with the booth color scheme….……the NY Giants “orange” base color (left NY in 1957 to San Francisco) would have been left out with only the NY Dodgers “blue” base color (left NY in 1957 also for LA) being present which are the 2 officially combined colors scheme taken for NY Mets logo color scheme from those former NY teams back in the days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If you ever replace any Yankees ones, remember me!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you ever replace any Yankees ones, remember me!!!!!


I am going to see them tomorrow play the Jays……going to seat at the “Judge’s” corner……lol. I am going to be wearing a New York Mets Jersey and a Boston Red Sox hat and if by .001% chance the ball lands at that section, I will toss it back into the field

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I can deal with the Mets jersey but a Red Sux hat...nope. And you catch a ball, I'll trade ya for some curly maple!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can deal with the Mets jersey but a Red Sux hat...nope. And you catch a ball, I'll trade ya for some curly maple!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you ever replace any Yankees ones, remember me!!!!!


How bout this....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh yeah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Justin Verlander was OHHHHHHH so close last night!! Gave up a solid single in the 8th with one out. Next batter hit into double play. His night was over after the 8th with a line score of I 8.0 H 1 R 0 ER 0 BB 2 SO 5 HR 0 ERA 1.55 W 4-1 He is having a banner year so far..

OBTW the Stro's are on an 8-0 run

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can deal with the Mets jersey but a Red Sux hat...nope. And you catch a ball, I'll trade ya for some curly maple!


 @Eric Rorabaugh heading to enemy territory in a bit. I am going there to bring “bad mojo” to tame their streak of being in 1st place . Hmmm…… what to wear NY Mets visiting jersey or home jersey?  I really do have a BoSox cap. Haven’t been to the new 2009 stadium since the old one was demolished in 2008.

I just want to see what the “fuzz” is all about with the newly “stacked” bombers offense, but honestly I am going to see how they fair out with the Blue Jays- really looking forward to seeing the young studs Vlady, Bichette & Berrios, veteran Springer and Chapman! Should be a great game with good match up with both pitchers having the same record (except Berrios has close to double ERA compare to Taillon). Though Donaldson & Stanton will not be in the line up for the Yanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Enjoy. Wish I could be there. Never had a chance to see them play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Enjoy. Wish I could be there. Never had a chance to see them play.


What he said!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Reporting back on the new stadium visit and the outcome of the game. The approach is the same way as the NY Mets Citi Field as the subway lines are both raised on post elevated tracks with the front facade oriented with the marquis sign for discernible view. This was a matinee game and this place was packed and it was very crowded for a 12:35 game!

When you approach Yankee Stadium, clearly there is an overwhelming and dominating structure which is cladded in cream limestone (from the field to the frieze) with granite base. It is a stylized classical structure, that is refined, familiar and take cues on classical details and proportions. @Mike Hill will love this- the outer shell is loaded with “fenestrations” from Roman archways, clerestory, grid skylights above the atrium corridor arteries. Once you get pass this outer shell envelope, it leads you into the main seating areas. This stadium seats over 43K. This has similar geometries than the old park. Left field is 318 feet, dead center field is 408 feet and right field is 314 feet. IMHO this not a friendly pitcher park because of the shallow left and right field fence- a lefty hitters dream that is a pull hitter.

As far as amenities and perks of the interior- they maximized the design for many activities resulting in quality of space for folks to enjoy the game by putting in private areas to eat, to lounge and drink. This happens in all levels of the stadium and I am not talking about the standard eateries, concession stands, retail shops typically present in stadiums- these are private booths, standing bar areas, private lounge, public lounge, restaurants, etc. They also implemented ramps outside of stairs and elevators. Bathrooms everywhere.

The security there is also fairly lenient and what they did was set up border lines where you can stand behind the premium levels/premium seats to be able to peek/watch the game! Some ballparks are not like that and they have doors and security to check your tickets to make sure you are in the right seating location. Here you can just roam freely and see the games at different levels and at different vantage point! That is what I exactly did because I wanted to know where the better seats where and where are the areas to get the best shade when it gets sunny (and hot). Honestly, I spent maybe the last 30 minutes in my actual seat in the top of the 7th! The best seats IMHO are on level 1 (Sections 115 114b)- right just past 1st base and seating from the rear towards the front. Well, foul balls get hit there and first basemen Rizzo (Yankees) & Vlady (Blue Jays) will toss the ball to the crowd after warming up every inning with their infielders! You catch that @Eric Rorabaugh ? Lol.

All in all it is just a great ball park to really fully experience and enjoy the game because they thought of everything they can possibly implement so you left with a great and enjoyable experience. The staff was very helpful to and accommodating- most of them had a tag that say’s “What can I do for you today”? What is not to like?

Arn
PS- it was a great game. Happy to see Judge and DJ (for some reason he still stuck in my head in a Rockies uniform) and Torres hit a 3 run homer. It was great pitching at both ends and happy to finally Berrios pitch. Glad to finally see Springer who hit a sac fly rbi (still stuck with him in my head wearing an Astros jersey), Vlady, Bichette & Chapman. Bichette as advertised! WOW. All I can say from my observation is the Yankees have a potent offensive line-up; they beat the Jays without Donaldson and Stanton. They are aggressive and take big hacks! One notable drama in the ninth inning when the score was 5-3. Chapman of the Yankees comes in for the save- well, I can’t tell you how many times I have seen him relieve on TV and he makes it interesting when he is not fully himself! He threw 3 straight balls and the NY crowd started booing him! This is a guy who has 7 saves and 0.00 ERA. Can you blame them (because he has blown many close games in the past)? Well, he got very lucky this time around because he threw a flaming fastball at Bichette and it would have been a tied game if he didn’t pull too soon as it was just foul on the left field line! Cannot count out those Blue Jays as they will be in the playoff because of their team make up.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213

Part 2……….

























Below is a small section of “Judge’s Chambers”……..yes that is wood veneer paneling! Lol.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Maybe I can get there some day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Maybe I can get there some day


Subway Series w/ my Metsies OR when Houston Astros come to town OR when Boston Red Sox comes to town OR when Toronto Blue Jays comes to town or when the California Angels comes to town………those games usually will be packed to the gills. Saturday and Sundays are good days to bring the whole family. Fridays are usually packed and cost more. You have to come soon before Judge leaves for free agency next season! Lol.

Arn
PS- subway series are pricey and stoopid New Yorkers pay for it (ha, ha)! But, this year I think is an exception as both teams are in the top 3. In my dreams if they both do well, a Subway Series World Series would be nice in this lifetime while the Mets still has Scherzer and DeGrom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> Not an exhibit show....the announcers booth at the stadium.
> 
> View attachment 226687



I was in the matinee game today and my first to seen a game winning walk off when Pete Alonso hit a 2 run homer moonshot over the second deck and I was literally about 25’ feet where the ball landed (got a video of it)! I was wishing that Pete would deliver a home run as he never hit’s one when I come to see them play. Boy, but today he made an exclamation point and delivered, taking the series against the Cardinals in the bottom of the 10th inning!

^Forget all of that and that was a primer to segue to the most important part which is to really appreciate and give credit to our own mod/member Marc @ripjack13 as the booth photo he posted with those banner panels he was responsible for creating for SNY has been televised and a hallmark for several walk-offs and a no hitter this year for the NY Mets. I am always thinking of Marc now saying to myself, “I know that guy, how cool is that” every time those trio at SNY (Keith, Ron & Gary) does the televised SNY games seeing those banner panels be in the background. Here is a link:





Arn

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! Awesome sauce!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

How about this @Arn213 In the 2nd inning of the Astros Rangers game today Astros starting pitcher Luis Garcia pitched an immaculate inning - 9 pitches, 9 strikes, inning over. Only been done about a hundred times in the history of baseball. Even more rare than a no hitter WOW! I actually witness one years back but going to hafta jog my brain cells to figure out who it was. THEN in the 7th inning Astros reliever Phil Maton did it AGAIN 9 pitches, 9 strikes, inning over. WOW WOW that's NEVER been done before. AND it was to the same 3 batters. WOW WOW WOW WOW

I love baseball!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Trob115

Wildthings said:


> How about this @Arn213 In the 2nd inning of the Astros Rangers game today Astros starting pitcher Luis Garcia pitched an immaculate inning - 9 pitches, 9 strikes, inning over. Only been done about a hundred times in the history of baseball. Even more rare than a no hitter WOW! I actually witness one years back but going to hafta jog my brain cells to figure out who it was. THEN in the 7th inning Astros reliever Phil Maton did it AGAIN 9 pitches, 9 strikes, inning over. WOW WOW that's NEVER been done before. AND it was to the same 3 batters. WOW WOW WOW WOW
> 
> I love baseball!


Gotta love baseball!
My Braves are finally getting hot. I hope we can win 20 in a row to set the new modern record.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> How about this @Arn213 In the 2nd inning of the Astros Rangers game today Astros starting pitcher Luis Garcia pitched an immaculate inning - 9 pitches, 9 strikes, inning over. Only been done about a hundred times in the history of baseball. Even more rare than a no hitter WOW! I actually witness one years back but going to hafta jog my brain cells to figure out who it was. THEN in the 7th inning Astros reliever Phil Maton did it AGAIN 9 pitches, 9 strikes, inning over. WOW WOW that's NEVER been done before. AND it was to the same 3 batters. WOW WOW WOW WOW
> 
> I love baseball!


I don’t know how I missed this post- but that is an amazing feat. Barry @Wildthings planning to hopefully see Astros play the Mets as well as the Yankees! Those are both going to be a must see games. I have been waiting for along time to see Altuve and Bregman- intrigued by the new short stop too.




Trob115 said:


> Gotta love baseball!
> My Braves are finally getting hot. I hope we can win 20 in a row to set the new modern record.


Damn Braves- they are definitely going to claw back up with a fight. They have the young talent with great base roots. Ron Washington the 3rd base coach is one of my favorite fundamental coaches in the business- he is one of the biggest reason that the infield plays tight and very good defense. I actually saw them play the Mets on May 3rd. Olson as advertised he smashed one over the right field fence and made a dazzling flyball catch from first to mid home plate. But, Austin Riley is my favorite now (I always liked Freeman and the combo of Albie’s and Acura Jr.) and as I watched him blossom as a rookie- boy has raw power and he only is going to get better. Might want to pile up on his rookie card. For 12 years living down south in Charleston, that is the only pro baseball team that they televised and was able to watch live games at the park with the minor league Yankee affiliate, The River Dogs.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

Have to keep the legs on this thread. Father’s Day treat was able to catch pro ball in Queens and some little leaguers in action in Manhattan. It was a pack house for a matinee and it was loud. It was a beautiful and cool day for baseball! Miami Marlins rookie first hits a grand salami off one of our relievers (shaking my head)! Miami always love to play spoilers. I finally was able to get a clean photo of the statue of Tom Seaver.













The Little leaguers playing ball on Father’s Day (they also played past Mother’s Day)………

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> Miami Marlins rookie first hits a grand salami off one of our relievers


And on the same day that the Marlin rookie, mentioned by Arn above, gets his first major league hit (a grand slam no less!) Astros' rookie JJ Matijevic first professional hit was also a homerun (solo). The fan that caught the ball did some horse trading with the Astros management and return for giving JJ his first he got 6 tickets to a game along with 6 batting practice passes, a Jose Altuve signed ball and a Justin Verlander signed Jersey. JJ also offered hi, a signed bat. You gotta love baseball

Edited to add link to an article about it. 
Matijevic's 1st HR nets unforgettable Father's Day for lucky fan​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Arn213 said:


> Have to keep the legs on this thread. Father’s Day treat was able to catch pro ball in Queens and some little leaguers in action in Manhattan. It was a pack house for a matinee and it was loud. It was a beautiful and cool day for baseball! Miami Marlins rookie first hits a grand salami off one of our relievers (shaking my head)! Miami always love to play spoilers. I finally was able to get a clean photo of the statue of Tom Seaver.
> 
> View attachment 228268
> 
> View attachment 228269
> 
> View attachment 228270
> 
> The Little leaguers playing ball on Father’s Day (they also played past Mother’s Day)………
> 
> View attachment 228271
> 
> View attachment 228272


Guessing a 'Swamp white oak', in the last two pictures. The others are too far away to see and interrupted by the urban destruction.


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> And on the same day that the Marlin rookie, mentioned by Arn above, gets his first major league hit (a grand slam no less!) Astros' rookie JJ Matijevic first professional hit was also a homerun (solo). The fan that caught the ball did some horse trading with the Astros management and return for giving JJ his first he got 6 tickets to a game along with 6 batting practice passes, a Jose Altuve signed ball and a Justin Verlander signed Jersey. JJ also offered hi, a signed bat. You gotta love baseball
> 
> Edited to add link to an article about it.
> Matijevic's 1st HR nets unforgettable Father's Day for lucky fan​


That was a great read Barry! The kid is going to be his agent when he makes it to the big leagues. It would be a coincidence if he ends up in the Astros farm system and makes it to the majors- karma does bite you in the arse. He did get a “King’s Ransom” for a baseball! That was a class act by Verlander and Altuve. I would have been happy with those 2 souvenirs, but to stretch it to get 6 tickets plus be able to see the Astros have batting practice is priceless! 

PS- wonder why they wouldn’t give in on the Gurriel souvenirs request? I have always hear the sports commentators that you can ask for about anything from a player under those circumstances- but never ever ask for a baseball glove!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Mr. Peet said:


> Guessing a 'Swamp white oak', in the last two pictures. The others are too far away to see and interrupted by the urban destruction.


I am curious too. I am around that area a good amount of time and will get better pics of the bark and leaves of the trees in the back ground and foreground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> I have been waiting for along time to see Altuve and Bregman- intrigued by the new short stop too.



Bregman's in a terrible offensive slump, Jeremy Pena's is on the IR list with a jammed left wrist. Should be back soon though


----------



## Trob115

Hey @Arn213 , Braves started today 5.5 back. They've closed the gap. A very long ways to go, but I actually think the Mets win the division and Braves will have to fight it out for a wildcard spot. Losing Albies until August definitely sucks. Supposedly getting Soroka back towards the end of July.


----------



## Arn213

Barry and Trey- that is terrible news with the injuries with those much needed position players. Barry who is playing 3rd & shortstop? Trey, 2nd base position are big shoes to fill defensively and offensively- who is taking his place for the time being? Hopefully both teams will do alright until those players come back. 

Trey, I won’t count that Braves out just because what I mentioned in my post as they just have a lot of solid foundation with home grown talent and they are consistent- plus they have won the division too many consecutively. Well, you know the Mets are known to get your hopes up and then you know what happens next- breaks my heart season after season as they are so consistently good at that! Lol. 

Barry- the Astros will always stay in contention and they will be in the playoffs for a long time. Just want to see teams stay healthy so we have good competition. We all need to beat up on the Dodgers (& the Yankees) …………….damn Dodgers line up is scary good with all the All-Stars one after the other, plus they have the stinking money to get more high caliber players.


----------



## Trob115

I agree with the Yankees and dodgers. I always hope they lose every single game, unless the Braves need them to win for standings etc. 


Orlando Arica is currently playing 2B. He's not doing terrible, but definitely doesn't provide the offensive pop Albies does.


----------



## Arn213

Trob115 said:


> I agree with the Yankees and dodgers. I always hope they lose every single game, unless the Braves need them to win for standings etc.
> 
> 
> Orlando Arica is currently playing 2B. He's not doing terrible, but definitely doesn't provide the offensive pop Albies does.


@Trob115 - they have a grueling west coast schedule with the SF Giants & the LA Dodgers (7 games) & then they take on the Phillies and St. Louis (8 games). Probably a good thing that they won 14 in a row as these are .600+ teams and over .500+ teams- not saying they won’t beat them, but it was good to have “padding” on wins. I don’t know what the stats are whether they feast on teams over .500 winning percentage or teams under .500 wp. I hope you win the series with Dodgers and the Giants (this one I see for sure, probably a split with Dodgers- sucks that Albie’s is injured).

Barry @Wildthings - I am going to be able to catch a matinee when the Astros comes to town with both Mets & Yankees for 1 game each. The Yankees game will be likely more intense. But, you have 9 games to play both New York teams. We play you for 2 games at your turf in the Astrodome. I would be happy with a split. You are 10 games in 1st place. Then you come back away to play both New York teams for 6 games, then 1 game home with the Yanks. 

This is exciting time for baseball before the All Star break and a big test to teams trying to stay in contention…..


----------



## Trob115

Arn213 said:


> @Trob115 - they have a grueling west coast schedule with the SF Giants & the LA Dodgers (7 games) & then they take on the Phillies and St. Louis (8 games). Probably a good thing that they won 14 in a row as these are .600+ teams and over .500+ teams- not saying they won’t beat them, but it was good to have “padding” on wins. I don’t know what the stats are whether they feast on teams over .500 winning percentage or teams under .500 wp. I hope you win the series with Dodgers and the Giants (this one I see for sure, probably a split with Dodgers- sucks that Albie’s is injured).
> 
> Barry @Wildthings - I am going to be able to catch a matinee when the Astros comes to town with both Mets & Yankees for 1 game each. The Yankees game will be likely more intense. But, you have 9 games to play both New York teams. We play you for 2 games at your turf in the Astrodome. I would be happy with a split. You are 10 games in 1st place. Then you come back away to play both New York teams for 6 games, then 1 game home with the Yanks.
> 
> This is exciting time for baseball before the All Star break and a big test to teams trying to stay in contention…..


I would love to see the Braves win both upcoming series, but I think any combination of 4-3 is a huge success with this stretch. Dodgers are playing good ball, and Giants are a great pitching team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Only thing I will say about baseball right now is that I wish I have a TV at work - my Aggies are up 5-0 on Notre Dame in College World Series. Top of 8th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

5-1 over ND - now all they gotta do is beat Oklahoma 2 in a row to get into finals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Mike Hill said:


> Only thing I will say about baseball right now is that I wish I have a TV at work - my Aggies are up 5-0 on Notre Dame in College World Series. Top of 8th


You can stream it on your iPhone- it will be televised on ESPN tomorrow & Thursday. Do you have FuboTV? I couldn’t watch local televised games because the black out imposed restrictions via MLB.TV (no Mets, no Yankees)- it is absurd and they rig it in such a way for New Yorkers to pay for more more money by either adding it into your cable service as additional or you go to other live stream host like Fubotv, Hulu live and YouTube TV. If we were able to watch it via MLB.TV the subscription for a full year equals to about 2 months of those other streaming service.


----------



## Mike Hill

Don't do much of that thar EEEEEElektronic stuff! I'm afraid I might hear dead people! Or maybe, I have a gratuitous and preposterous fear of Big Brother spying. NAaawwwwww - Lil Mikey is just cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Arn213 said:


> @Trob115 - they have a grueling west coast schedule with the SF Giants & the LA Dodgers (7 games) & then they take on the Phillies and St. Louis (8 games). Probably a good thing that they won 14 in a row as these are .600+ teams and over .500+ teams- not saying they won’t beat them, but it was good to have “padding” on wins. I don’t know what the stats are whether they feast on teams over .500 winning percentage or teams under .500 wp. I hope you win the series with Dodgers and the Giants (this one I see for sure, probably a split with Dodgers- sucks that Albie’s is injured).
> 
> Barry @Wildthings - I am going to be able to catch a matinee when the Astros comes to town with both Mets & Yankees for 1 game each. The Yankees game will be likely more intense. But, you have 9 games to play both New York teams. We play you for 2 games at your turf in the Astrodome. I would be happy with a split. You are 10 games in 1st place. Then you come back away to play both New York teams for 6 games, then 1 game home with the Yanks.
> 
> This is exciting time for baseball before the All Star break and a big test to teams trying to stay in contention…..


Yessir the next couple weeks are going to intense. I like the ways we started 2 straight from the Mets!!! One day I would love to see the New York teams in their home fields!


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> Yessir the next couple weeks are going to intense. I like the ways we started 2 straight from the Mets!!! One day I would love to see the New York teams in their home fields!


Barry @Wildthings your team played really well and who else but the the usual suspects in your offense to pound our pitching- I expected that! But, your pitching was also great. The LA Dodgers (split series) and your Astros (series win) were a big test whether we can compete with notable playoffs and WS caliber teams- the NY Yankees to follow. Not this is an excuse, but we have so many injuries now with our starting rotation with Carrasco looking like he will be sidelined. We will hopefully do a little better when we get Scherzer & DeGrom back soon. But, we seriously need a better DH bat and a couple of descent middle relievers (even a need for another descent starter to fill in the rotation) as that is where the hole is.

We will see you back when your Astros come to NY when you play us for a second round and then you also have the NY Yankees (I will hopefully catch a day game for each)- looking forward to seeing Justin Verlander pitch. I am also okay if your team gives Eric’s @Eric Rorabaugh Yankees a beating as they have a larger lead in the AL East division and we need to get at least a series win against you, otherwise Trey’s @Trob115 Braves is smelling blood to creep in closer to the NL East Division.


----------



## Wildthings

I'm just glad Scherzer was still out on this series. He gives us fits. Our hitting still hasn't broken open yet to their capabilities. Notably Bregman


----------



## Wildthings

I don't think I'm going to survive this weekend if I got to be slapped down like I was tonight by our "closer"

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> I don't think I'm going to survive this weekend if I got to be slapped down like I was tonight by our "closer"


First inning I thought it was going to be a slug fest with the score 3 to 3. When it was 6-3 Houston blanking them out the rest of the way, putting up zeroes that it was going to end that way. But, them Yankees being the Yankees, you can’t count them out even at the last inning. The major difference from what I have seen from the Yanks versus the other teams is that they have serious potent offensive line up that will find away to hit yard after yard when it comes down the wire and hard outs through the offensive line up. I can parallel that with the LA Dodgers. This is the trouble we will have with my Mets during the course of the season because the “old mantra” of long ball that was instilled by Kevin Long. That has changed to playing small ball, hitting the ball hard and “passing the batton to the next man up” implemented by new hitting coach Eric Chavez (a former Yankees player, TX Rangers, AZ Diamondbacks, Balt. Orioles). It has been working, but I don’t know if it is sustainable. It really will help once we get Scherzer and DeGrom back, but we don’t know if we are going to get that type of “Cy Young” pitchers that they are when they get out of the IL/rehab stints. That is why we need to trade for another starting pitcher and middle relievers, plus a big bat DH if we want to get to the finish line.

In any case when the Astros come to town and play the Yanks, it is always feels like an “atmospheric playoff environment” and always, always a full crowd (that is in parallel when the Atlanta Braves plays the Mets). The higher prices for seats also is evident of that. Price is a little cheaper to see them play the Mets. But, when BoSox comes to town to play the Yankees or vice versa- the price is also goes up to the roof.

Astros do have a very tough schedule coming up in the east coast as they are playing both New York teams leading their corespondent league with the most wins (Atlanta Braves is even worst as they will be put through the ringer between over .500 teams between the Giants, Dodgers, Mets, Cardinals, Phillies). It will be a lot of exciting games coming up before the All Star break…..

Arn
PS- stellar pitching match up in the next 3 games Astros(Astros Verlander, Javier, Urquidy VS Yankees Severino, Cole & Cortes)! That appears to me a “foreshadowing” of what the AL Division Playoffs will come down to as those 2 teams are creating too much distance with their corresponding divisions.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Arn213

What a great Friday night for baseball! My Metsies beat the Marlins Ace Cy Young runner for NL and unusual that he gave up 2 homers in a game. The Astros stopped the Yankees 15 game winning streak at home with what else the usual suspects pounding on the pitching! Well, Atlanta dropped a game with the Dodgers, but it was an emotional and well deserved night for former first and great first baseman Freddie Freeman with his first game back as a Dodger in Truist Park to also receive his WS ring. Freddie is such a class act who played the game right, never had any drama in 14 years with the Braves, philanthropist to his community, humble, team player, highly competitive, consistent, an “Iron Man”, clutch and truly appreciated the fans. I hope he retires as an Atlanta Brave and someday they will retire no. 5!


----------



## Wildthings

Yep Freddie is truly a class act guy and that was a great moment. Speaking of great moments

*HOW ABOUT THEM ASTROS TODAY!! YEAH BABY!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

I saw that! Astros are the Yankees “kryptonite”- this was the second time they were no hit by Houston (back in 2003)! This happened under Gerrit’s Cole watch, which is their ace. This was a mighty drop in the bucket for them and Yankee Stadium gets really loud- must have been crickets till the last out! Will they bounce back tomorrow and even up the series?


----------



## Arn213

I couldn’t let this chance pass me by with 54 games left of the season and I had to snag a last minute ticket into the thick of a five game series rivalry between the NY Mets and the Atlanta Braves, with Jacob DeGrom pitching on the mound today for the very first time homecoming after one year plus being on the injured list!





How this will game play out? Well, if any of you follow when DeGrom pitches for them, going back 2015 to 2016, the offense typically does not score for him and/or give him a lot of run support. He ends up getting a no decision or lose by 1 or 2 runs. Before the DH, he did it all and at times batted well in the game to put runs by himself! I am going to expect low run support here for him because that is always seems to be the narrative, but who knows as the offense has been on “fire” lately. 

Damn Braves are “pesky” and “potent up and down the line”. The absence of Albie’s in the line up due to the injury changes the dynamic of this team defensively and offensively. I honestly think if he was healthy, he would be a “hard out” and he would keep that middle infield tight on the defensive side of things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Well, you had to have enjoyed the game and the outcome! He pitched well until he got tagged in the 6th. Meanwhile a tall lanky skinny young dude shut down my Astros today. But the cardinals also took the yanks and kept us from falling behind anymore. When it's over and done with, the road to the series is going to travel through Houston!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I'm a casual fan of baseball, but you've got to admire the Cardinals sweeping the Yankees. Lots of great story lines. Montgomery records his first start/win against his former team, Molina gets 1000th hit at Busch Stadium, Matt Carpenter returns and is on the visiting team after playing 11 years with the Cardinals. Busch Stadium sets all time attendance record...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> Well, you had to have enjoyed the game and the outcome! He pitched well until he got tagged in the 6th. Meanwhile a tall lanky skinny young dude shut down my Astros today. But the cardinals also took the yanks and kept us from falling behind anymore. When it's over and done with, the road to the series is going to travel through Houston!!


The crowd at Citi Field was “electric” and it was so loud- very reminiscent of the time when they made a run to the post season and WS in 2015. This place was packed in full capacity for a day game. I took maybe a handful of photo’s and I put the phone away so I can enjoy that game to see him pitch after close to 13 months on the injured list. This was his 200th game and he set a record (past Yu Darvish 1,517) for the most career strikeout’s (1,519). He put on a show like a “silent assassin” attacking the strike zone with sliders and fastball (he was throwing 99-102 mph) and he had about 18 whiffs on his sliders alone, had 12 K’s into the sixth inning with 2 outs and finished with 76 pitches. He basically had 2 strike outs per inning and that Braves line up is stacked.

I didn’t realized that he was working on a perfect game, until he walked the 9th batter and lost the no hitter when Dansby tagged a “high cheese” fastball that was up into the zone at 98 mph! It was the best I have ever seen him pitch live- he was so efficient, he had great command and location. Mind you he just came back, this was his second game, but he pitched like he was “stretched out” and I did not expect to see the “vintage” DeGrom to “deal like he did”. I am glad I went to the game because this was a game that will be a highlight in his career and hey you never know what will happen next year at free agency. Reportedly he will exercise his opt out and there are reports that he might end up as a “Brave” or come back to the Mets!

















Good for St. Louis! Yes strange things do happen in baseball when a pesky young or unknown pitcher “deals” that kills the offense or a rookie first game hit’s the winning home run or hits a walk-off out of nowhere and unexpectedly!

Yes, Barry it would be “ironic” to see a post season rematch like what happened between the Astros (remember Mike Scott with his un-hit table split finger fastball) and the Mets back in 1986, but this time play for the WS 2022! Cross my fingers, but there are a 1/3rd left of baseball left to go and anything can happen! We have a tough 2/3rds schedule of the month coming up- Phillies series coming (they are red hot & have to face former Mets pitchers Wheeler & Syndergaard), 4 more games with the pesky Braves, back for 4 games with the Phillies, Yankees for 2 game subway series, end of August 3 games with the Dodgers and then some more of the pesky Atlanta Braves who we play 3 more times at the end of September. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

trc65 said:


> I'm a casual fan of baseball, but you've got to admire the Cardinals sweeping the Yankees. Lots of great story lines. Montgomery records his first start/win against his former team, Molina gets 1000th hit at Busch Stadium, Matt Carpenter returns and is on the visiting team after playing 11 years with the Cardinals. Busch Stadium sets all time attendance record...


Good for the Cardinals and absolutely some noteworthy highlights and feats in the series. Really ironic that they traded Montgomery and he start against his former team and beat his old team- what a way to make an impression. Good for Montgomery. It must have been hard for Carpenter to come back having been a Cardinal for 11 years- I am sure the sold out crowd gave him a standing ovation. Who wouldn’t for a long time, for a good and respectable player? Sad to see that Molina and Pujols are on their last year, so the Cardinals have to push on playing meaningful games and make a run into the post season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

The Houston Astros now have the best record in the American League.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

There is always been a hometown rivalry between the Mets & the Yankees. I can say for the first time, in a very long, long time who is the “King of New York” this exact moment with about 50 games left- my Metsies by a slim margin. Doesn’t really mean much because of the “ebbs and flows” of the game, lots of baseball left to be played with a tough schedule coming in the next 30 plus days. As you know baseball is always in the state of influx like the stock market and the most important baseball stretch to be played IMHO is from mid August to mid September. We will be playing 7 teams with over .500 in that stretch of time- tough 13 games in a row with the hot Phillies, Braves (their pissed with 2 home game series) & the Yankees and a total of 19 games (Dodgers and Brewers). That schedule right there if you ask me is grueling and tasking because those will be “hungry” teams trying to get you to be back in the basement! 

Whoever team you are rooting for has to play meaningful baseball, grind away, stay hot and stay healthy within that period stretch to get into a good position to win the division and get into the playoffs. This is the recent projection for World Series odds for 2022:


----------



## T. Ben

That list is garbage,they don’t have the twins on it!!


----------



## Arn213

T. Ben said:


> That list is garbage,they don’t have the twins on it!!


Here is the expanded “garbage list” to see your teams chances for 2022:





The beauty of baseball is that you never know what is going to happen with 50 games left just like where the Braves was positioned last year where they sat at 43-55 entering the the All Star Break, and yet they manage to string up at the tail end a tremendous winning run that rewarded them the 2021 WS. Fangraphs projected them at 7.3% chance of making the playoffs and 0.3% chance to win the World Series. Just proves that the projection could be way off- I mean way off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I agree


Arn213 said:


> The beauty of baseball is that you never know what is going to happen with 50 games left just like where the Braves was positioned last year where they sat at 43-55 entering the the All Star Break, and yet they manage to string up at the tail end a tremendous winning run that rewarded them the 2021 WS. Fangraphs projected them at 7.3% chance of making the playoffs and 0.3% chance to win the World Series. Just proves that the projection could be way off- I mean way off!


 I agree 100%. I have aways said it really comes down to who is the hottest team the last week of the season. Having a "bye" is great but it can also cool off a hot streak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

699 and 700!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> 699 and 700!!!


Unbelievably incredible!! As a NATIONAL League Astros fan, I hated Pujols. He was and is an Astro killer. Seen him do it many times. As an American leaguer and Baseball fan I love the guy. Such a class act!!I 

Now those Orioles are giving me heartburn. Tonight's game was absolutely crazy, and Valdez's incredible streak came to an end

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

Sorry about your Mets, Arn - but go Bravos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

My condolences @Arn213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Thank you both and that is baseball. This is an “epitome” to be a NY Mets fan and I have said this in the thread. Definitely the new rule stings and I am surprise though that in one year they were able to turn the team around to have 101 wins- going to give a lot of credit to Buck for that because he cares about them and they want to play for him. 

Congratulations to Atlanta @SENC @Trob115 and they are super relentless- they are going to be the team to beat. Barry @Wildthings wish your team to go deep into the playoff and perhaps back in the WS with a rematch with the defending champs “Bravos”. This is for certain, you have to watch your tails for the wildcard teams as they are coming in hot looking to spoil those who have been repeat contentions in the post season- scary, scary teams that is “hot” from the Mariners, Phillies & the Padres. I am looking for someone to spoil the Dodgers contention to be in the WS. 

It has been a great ride and a great 2022 season with an exciting post season coming- thank you @ripjack13 for providing this thread and to @Wildthings for us baseball fans. Best of luck to you all and signing off………….

Arn213

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Oh my @Wildthings! Heckuva walk-off winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> thank you @ripjack13 for providing this thread and to @Wildthings for us baseball fans


I didn't think we'd be 10 pages deep on this one. This is great.
Instead, thank you everyone who chatted it up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Where's my San Diego fans on here!! The Padres rock...time to take it home and win one more!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

OMG I'm exhausted after this game! Congrats to the Mariners for a great season. And to my guys for getting it done! AGAIN!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Well, well well! Looks like our next victims will be the Yankees! AGAIN!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I got just one thing to say!!

*WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Oh and this!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Well, well well! Looks like our next victims will be the Yankees! AGAIN!!





Wildthings said:


> WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!!!!!


*WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL*

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> *WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL*


Love it! (Damn Yankees).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I *absolutely hate* the Yankees. 

So,...

GO ASTROS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Okie dokie. Some smart people showing up


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## SubVet10

I'm from the Northwest originally so I was telling an Eastern Canada colleague that whoever came out of the Seattle/Toronto/Houston bracket would go all the way.
Enough of this rain delay nonsense. PLAYYYYY BALL! GO ASTROS!
@Wildthings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Wish I were watching instead of just listening!! Are you on the edge f your seat Barry??


----------



## JR Parks

Now he is!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> Wish I were watching instead of just listening!! Are you on the edge f your seat Barry??


yessir I fell off it

Undefeated in post season WOW

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> View attachment 232763


This is how they went

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Heck I haven't been able to watch a game all year. Heard they went into the playoffs but didn't know anything until I read this


Wildthings said:


> This is how they went
> 
> View attachment 232778


Looked online and dang it. Typical for them here lately to choke in the playoffs. Y'all deserve it. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> Love it! (Damn Yankees).


(Damn Yankees)Not a terrible band,only one album that I know of.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 232919


OUCH!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well crap! No sweep in this series!! Well at least by the Astros.


----------



## SubVet10

Wildthings said:


> Well crap! No sweep in this series!! Well at least by the Astros.


It's my fault. I said 11-0.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Ahhhh much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

GO PHILLIES!!!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> GO PHILLIES!!!!!!


Ahaa. I knew somebody would finally raised their head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> Ahaa. I knew somebody would finally raised their head


I couldn’t resist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> Ahaa. I knew somebody would finally raised their head


 my final position on this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

What's the difference between the Astrodome and Texas stadium?

You can still buy a hot dog at the Astrodome.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

I may be rooting for the Stros... but Harper is damn good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks

Yes dammit


----------



## T. Ben

LET'S GO PHILLIES!!!!


----------



## SubVet10

If these hacks talk about how great the Philly crowd is I'm going to lose my dinner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

SubVet10 said:


> If these hacks talk about how great the Philly crowd is I'm going to lose my dinner.


They did, watch spray on the computer……

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

We got a whooping tonight. Harper is bada$$. Apparently, McCullers was tipping his pitches and Harper picked up on it and passed it along. Kudos to the Phillies tonight!! On to tomorrow!!


----------



## scootac

WOW!!!!!!
7-0!!!
A shutout.
Zip
Zero
Zilch

Go Phillies!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

Home field sweep!!!GO PHILLIES!!!


----------



## Wildthings

T. Ben said:


> Home field sweep!!!GO PHILLIES!!!


Nope
Nada
No way
Ain't going to happen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> Nope
> Nada
> No way
> Ain't going to happen!


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## SENC

Javier looking STRONG!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

I think the brooms are going back to the closet……

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Ho hum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

That was some very impressive pitching,then he fell apart in the 5th.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> That was some very impressive pitching,then he fell apart in the 5th.


I don't disagree, but its downright brazen to talk about how good the Phillies pitcher was in the face of a dominant Astros no-hitter!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> I don't disagree, but its downright brazen to talk about how good the Phillies pitcher was in the face of a dominant Astros no-hitter!


Oh,boo hoo,typical whiny astros fan!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> Oh,boo hoo,typical whiny astros fan!


Well, I'm actually a whiny Braves fan! But I love good pitching - and that was on the Astros side last night!


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> Well, I'm actually a whiny Braves fan! But I love good pitching - and that was on the Astros side last night!


Oh yea,I’m a huge Kent hrbek fan. The pitching last night was phenomenal.


----------



## Wildthings

The pitching was great on both sides last night! It just stayed great on the Astros side!! As far as a typical whiny Astros fan, you are dead wrong here! Never whiny just the facts!! It's funny how everyone else hates a dominant team when they aren't your team. I'm the same way with the Dodgers and Yankees.
Now if Verlander, tonight, can come through and pitch like a regular season game instead of a post season game. He definitely sucks in the post season


----------



## Wildthings

OH, here's a headline for you!!

Astros Throw Second No-Hitter in World Series History​
Do you know that is the 2nd time this year Javier has been involved in a combined no-hitter. The other was against a hot Yankee team. Who had been no-hitted only once before in 64 years(9/20/58). Guess who did it previously. Yep, the 'Stros and it was a combined no-hitter (6/11/03) than too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> Nope
> Nada
> No way
> *Ain't going to happen!*





T. Ben said:


>


And the outcome is: *Ain't going to happen!*


----------



## Wildthings

I posted this last night answering @Gdurfey post in Sunrise/Sunset thread and wanted to put it here also.



Wildthings said:


> I’ve been watching Astro baseball since the early sixties. I have see some great players and teams. But this group has been doing things that astound me and setting records that go way back in baseball history. Not Astros history but baseball history.
> I’m a baseball fan and at the most only three more games this year. And then the dreaded offseason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SubVet10

Philly stadium attendance with losing team in July: 20,000. Now...


----------



## scootac

Wildthings said:


> OH, here's a headline for you!!
> 
> Astros Throw Second No-Hitter in World Series History​
> Do you know that is the 2nd time this year Javier has been involved in a combined no-hitter. The other was against a hot Yankee team. Who had been no-hitted only once before in 64 years(9/20/58). Guess who did it previously. Yep, the 'Stros and it was a combined no-hitter (6/11/03) than too.


No hitter, shmo hitter.
It still counts as only 1more on the W side.
Which brings them just even with the Phillies.


Go Phillies!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

scootac said:


> *No hitter, shmo hitter.*
> It still counts as only 1more on the W side.
> Which brings them just even with the Phillies.
> 
> 
> Go Phillies!!!!


You are absolutely correct!! I wonder if you would be stating that if Nola & company would have thrown a NoNo last night. LOL (sure)


----------



## Wildthings

@Arn213 Hey Arn I'm finally getting some action in this thread since the Phillies have won a couple and the bandwagon occupants are getting brave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben

Wildthings said:


> @Arn213 Hey Arn I'm finally getting some action in this thread since the Phillies have won a couple and the bandwagon occupants are getting brave


I’m not a Phillies fan,I’m having fun  I’m only watching because it’s the World Series, I gave up on mlb the whiny millionaire players crying because the billionaire owners make more money than they do. Northwoods league baseball is where it’s at. College kids playing over the summer,free parking and you don’t need to take out a loan to have a beer and a bag of peanuts. F-major league baseball. Sorry I blew up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scootac

Wildthings said:


> You are absolutely correct!! I wonder if you would be stating that if Nola & company would have thrown a NoNo last night. LOL (sure)


We'll probably never know....I mean what's the chances of another no-hitter!!!

GO PHILLIES!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> Oh yea,I’m a huge Kent hrbek fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> View attachment 233271


----------



## Wildthings

It’s all in fun here brothers. Now let’s get back to egging each other. 
Go Astros
Phillies suck

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Lets go YANKEES!! Oh wait, my team CHOKED in the playoffs. Go somebody


----------



## T. Ben

GO STINGERS!!!


----------



## Gdurfey

On the semi-serious side, I will have difficulty listening to this if Verlander gets roughed up. I am much more of a player cheerer than a team follower right now. I am pulling for Verlander to have a great game. He is clearly a hall of farmer, I would like to see him pitch in the series like it.


----------



## T. Ben

Gdurfey said:


> On the semi-serious side, I will have difficulty listening to this if Verlander gets roughed up. I am much more of a player cheerer than a team follower right now. I am pulling for Verlander to have a great game. He is clearly a hall of farmer, I would like to see him pitch in the series like it.


So far so good for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Gdurfey said:


> On the semi-serious side, I will have difficulty listening to this if Verlander gets roughed up. I am much more of a player cheerer than a team follower right now. I am pulling for Verlander to have a great game. He is clearly a hall of farmer, I would like to see him pitch in the series like it.


What kind of farmer is he?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey

Mr. Peet said:


> What kind of farmer is he?


Corn. Field of dreams

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> It’s all in fun here brothers. Now let’s get back to egging each other.
> Go Astros
> Phillies suck


All fun and games - well, except that no good feller whose name I won't speak that likes that cheatin' Hrbek. 

And go Stros!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Lets go YANKEES!! Oh wait, my team *CHOKED *in the playoffs. Go somebody


AND who did they choke to? Come on spit it out!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Well Well Well Philly phanatics y'all are down to your last 27 outs. Hmm that doesn't sound as good as only one more to go!!

What a game. A nailbiter, stressful. Mancini with a hellava stop on Schwerber. McCormick's catch in the 9th. Great plays on both side and I am grateful we ended up on top on this one.

Verlander struggled and straighten out then struggled and........

Framber will end it Saturday night with a complete game shutout!!

I gotta wind down so I can go to bed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Barry......Barry......Barry......Did you really have to get all dressed up for the game?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> All fun and games - well, except that no good feller whose name I won't speak that likes that cheatin' Hrbek.
> 
> And go Stros!


It wasn’t his fault gant couldn’t stay on the bag.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SubVet10

Wildthings said:


> Well Well Well Philly phanatics y'all are down to your last 27 outs. Hmm that doesn't sound as good as only one more to go!!
> 
> What a game. A nailbiter, stressful. Mancini with a hellava stop of on Schwerber. McCormick's catch in the 9th. Great plays on both side and am grateful we ended up on top of this one.
> 
> Verlander struggled and straighten out then struggled and........
> 
> Framber will end it Saturday night with a complete game shutout!!
> 
> I gotta wind down so I can go to bed


I sure didn't sleep much last night. Work call at 23:55 didn't help! 
What a game! This is how expected them all to go. Our bullpen is tighter than Scrooge McDucks wallet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Barry......Barry......Barry......Did you really have to get all dressed up for the game?
> 
> View attachment 233310


I wish I had his money....even a tenth of it.


----------



## Gdurfey

So happy for Verlander on getting the “win”…..I know, only a piece, but one of those stats they keep.

I did read this morning that Verlander now holds a MLB record: most career home runs allowed by a pitcher in their career in the World Series at 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Gdurfey said:


> So happy for Verlander on getting the “win”…..I know, only a piece, but one of those stats they keep.
> 
> I did read this morning that Verlander now holds a MLB record: most career home runs allowed by a pitcher in their career in the World Series at 10.


Yep, we are setting numerous records. Some ominous like JV's!! And some cool. One of the cool ones is Jeremy Pena became the first rookie shortstop to hit a homerun in a World Series

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> Yep, we are setting numerous records. Some ominous like JV's!! And some cool. One of the cool ones is Jeremy Pena became the first rookie shortstop to hit a homerun in a World Series


I went to town and saw a few innings. Think it was in the third when Jeremy made the play to first…..he released that ball so quickly and for a perfect strike. He is the future. Reminds me of watching Story take over as rookie Shortstop for the Rockies. How can a Rookie be so mature…….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

T. Ben said:


> It wasn’t his fault gant couldn’t stay on the bag.


No, not cheater Hrbek's fault at all...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## scootac

Wildthings said:


> Yep, we are setting numerous records. Some ominous like JV's!! And some cool. One of the cool ones is Jeremy Pena became the first rookie shortstop to hit a homerun in a World Series


I sometimes wonder who the nerd is that keeps track of all these stats and records.
'Yessir.....that's only the 5th time in May that a left-handed shortstop made a double play throw to an over 6'3" 1st baseman with 3 pigeons sitting on the left field foul ball pole guy wire.'

Gets a bit ridiculous at times.

GO PHILLIES!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

SENC said:


> No, not cheater Hrbek's fault at all...


See,gant tipped over and Hrbek tried to catch him. I think we went through this last year……..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

scootac said:


> I sometimes wonder who the nerd is that keeps track of all these stats and records.
> 'Yessir.....that's only the 5th time in May that a left-handed shortstop made a double play throw to an over 6'3" 1st baseman with 3 pigeons sitting on the left field foul ball pole guy wire.'
> 
> Gets a bit ridiculous at times.
> 
> GO PHILLIES!!!!


I am drawing a blank on the guys name but when I was glued to the Rockies game they had a stats guy that I swore recalled half the stuff from memory and the other half was from lightning fast fingers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I love stats


----------



## SENC

That just ain't fair, throwing 97mph smoke then spinning an 81mph curve with that much drop. Just NASTY!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Congrats Barry!


----------



## Gdurfey

There it is……..wow. Barry, change the avatar.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## scootac

Congrats to Dusty Baker!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> That just ain't fair, throwing 97mph smoke then spinning an 81mph curve with that much drop. Just NASTY!


I've been watching him do it all year. Had 26 consecutive quality starts. He pitched better than Verlander but didn't have the run support JV had. Incredible pitcher s is Christian Javier and Luis Garcia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> Congrats Barry!





Gdurfey said:


> There it is……..wow. Barry, *change the avatar*.


Thank you!! Working on it!!


----------



## SubVet10

@Wildthings Barry!!!! We did it, buddy! Six straight NLCS games, four WS trips in six years, two WS wins!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

T. Ben said:


> It wasn’t his fault gant couldn’t stay on the bag.





SENC said:


> No, not cheater Hrbek's fault at all...





T. Ben said:


> See,gant tipped over and Hrbek tried to catch him. I think we went through this last year……..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I love wrastlin'....

Congrats Astros. Good game, good game.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## T. Ben

Congratulations to the astros.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Wildthings

SubVet10 said:


> @Wildthings Barry!!!! We did it, buddy! Six straight *A*LCS games, four WS trips in six years, two WS wins!


I think that is a dynasty!!!! But don't ask the media who give them no respect.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> I think that is a dynasty!!!! But don't ask the media who give them no respect.


You would think they were a minor market team…..like the Rockies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ok, just left Houston Hobby airport. All kinds of Astros paraphanelia around for sale - don’t understand!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, just left Houston Hobby airport. All kinds of Astros paraphanelia around for sale - don’t understand!


It is often only good for a year so they try pushing it before it makes the discount racks. The warmer weather there should help. The northeast US has already had snow in many states so in places like Philly that paraphernalia is already on the reduced racks and being donated to shelters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> It is often only good for a year so they try pushing it before it makes the discount racks. The warmer weather there should help. The northeast US has already had snow in many states so in places like Philly that paraphernalia is already on the reduced racks and being donated to shelters.


They'll just change the year to 2023 and we'll use it next year!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Did not mean that is was "on sale", but that there was a lot of it our there to buy. I woulda looked seriously, about some Aggie gear, but did not want to advertise that we have a worse record than even Vaaahhhhnnnnnnderbilt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike Hill said:


> Did not mean that is was "on sale", but that there was a lot of it our there to buy. I woulda looked seriously, about some Aggie gear, but did not want to advertise that we have a worse record than even Vaaahhhhnnnnnnderbilt!


But our coach is more expensive!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gdurfey said:


> But our coach is more expensive!!!!


But then again so is the young quarterback!! Yeh, I've been reminded of all that numerous times recently. Remember I'm smack dab in the middle of sec country! Yes lower-case letter for me and not a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Did not mean that is was "on sale", but that there was a lot of it our there to buy. I woulda looked seriously, about some Aggie gear, but did not want to advertise that we have a worse record than even Vaaahhhhnnnnnnderbilt!





Gdurfey said:


> But our coach is more expensive!!!!





Mike Hill said:


> But then again so is the young quarterback!! Yeh, I've been reminded of all that numerous times recently. Remember I'm smack dab in the middle of sec country! Yes lower-case letter for me and not a mistake.


HEY HEY this is a BASEBALL thread!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Well, well, well.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Wildthings said:


> HEY HEY this is a BASEBALL thread!!!!!


So many pages ago I lost focus.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SubVet10

Personally I can't see Verlander going to the [email protected] He'll have to shave between innings to keep Steinbrenner from fining him haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

